# What Dumbbells Should I Buy



## Escapefitness (Sep 14, 2010)

Dumbbells have evolved. Since the variety of activities and services that successful clubs offer raises, then the want for particular equipment grows to suit innovative functions

1. Escape Rubber Dumbbells

What can they be used for?

Every fitness applications, as well as free-weight areas and PT spaces.

What makes them correct for these applications?

Their strong construction, small 2kg increments and gorgeous aesthetics means that they are suitable for all fitness club spaces.

What are they made from?

The single piece, rubber enclosed construction is coupled with chrome plated carbon steel with knurled handles for a superior grip. The rubber combination has been developed over a period of almost 10 years to offer a low odour, hard-wearing coating that limits damage to apparatus when in use. These Dumbbells are an first-rate substitute to rubber covered multi-plate or cast iron dumbbells as they produce less racket, do not fall apart, are more compact and safer to use.

What weights are offered?

A variety of sets from 2kg to 50kg in increments of 2kg.

What is the guarantee?

They carry a 1-year guarantee against manufacturing defects.

2. Escape PU Dumbbells

What can they be used for?

Intense and light usage in clubs, sports performance locations and PT gyms: an exceptional, general purpose, wear resistant dumbbell.

What makes them fitting for these applications?

Combining first-rate design with durability, the single piece heads and contrasting end plates provide an alluring and practical centrepiece to any free-weight area. The color coded end plates additionally make it a lot easier to recognise weight ranges from a distance.

What are they made from?

The Dumbbells are made with chrome plated carbon steel handles that will not split or bend. The single piece machined heads are pressed and welded onto the handles in order to stop them from working loose. The heads and end plates are encapsulated in a heavy-duty polyurethane mix (proved in use for over five years) that resists abrasion, scuffs and marking to a far advanced degree than rubber. This high-class finish gives maintenance free reliability and has no odour. The dumbbells are also trouble-free to keep dirt free.

What weights are offered?

A choice of sets from 2kg to 50kg in increments of 2kg makes them appropriate for all fitness environments. They fit onto standard Escape Dumbbells Racks.

What is the warranty?

They carry a 3-year warranty against manufacturing problems.

3. Escape Edge Dumbbells

What can they be used for?

PT studios and gyms that are looking for an cost-effective yet attractive and hard-wearing dumbbell set.

What makes them fitting for this application?

The combination of large colour contrasting numbers, an anti-roll design, weights up to 50kg and compact racks make The Edge an outstanding practical option. The 2.5kg increments permit more practiced customers to enhance their weights effortlessly.

What are they made from?

The dumbbells are rubber coated with tough steel handles that are chrome plated and knurled.

What weights are available?

Set of 2.5 to 25kg and 27.5 to 50kg dumbbells in 2.5kg increments with horizontal racks.

What is the warranty?

The dumbbells carry a 1 year guarantee against manufacturing problems, with a 3-year warranty for the rack.

4. Escape Steel Dumbbells

What can they be used for?

Home fitness centers, PT locations or studios where aesthetics are of meaning.

What makes them fitting for these applications?

The 1kg weight increments plus the innovative and space efficient X rack makes this set the apparent alternative for the active gym, studio or home.

What are they made from?

Nickel-plated steel with double integral rubber inserts to guard the dumbbell and other surfaces.

What weights are {available} in?

A set of 1-10kg dumbbells supplied in pairs in 1kg increments and a set of 2-20kg dumbbells supplied in pairs in 2kg increments.

What is the warranty?

They hold a 1-year guarantee against manufacturing flaws for the dumbbells and a 3 year warranty for the rack.

5. Reebok 1-10kg Dumbbells

What can they be used for?

PT areas, small gyms and studios anywhere space proficiency is vital.

What makes them fitting for this application?

The compact rack and 1-10kg dumbbells are an exceptional option for a small space. Their anti-roll design makes them trouble-free to organize in a confined region.

What are they made from?

The dumbbells are rubber coated, with chrome plated steel knurled handles. They feature large information for painless size identification.

What weights are available?

A set of 1-10kg dumbbells supplied in pairs of 1kg increments.

What is the guarantee?

The dumbbells carry a 1 year warranty against manufacturing defects, with a 3 year warranty for the rack.

7. Reebok Rubber Handweights

What can they be used for?

Studio and PT gyms.

What makes them appropriate for these applications?

Their small weight increments, large weight numbers and anti-roll design make them ideal for the elevated traffic studio or PT area.

What are they made from?

Tough and effortless to clean rubber heads with a rubber textured grip.

What weights are available?

Available in 0.5, 1, 2, 3, 4 or 5kgs.

What is the guarantee?

1 year against manufacturing defects.

8. Reebok Vinyl Handweights

What can they be used for?

Studios and PT fitness center that are searching for an economic yet hard-wearing light dumbbell selection.

What makes them fitting for this application?

As an cost-effective choice to the Rubber Handweights. Perfect for the small studio or PT area.

What are they made from?

They are vinyl dipped to give a smooth wipe clean finish.

What weights are available?

Available in 05, 1, 2, 3, 4 or 5kgs.

What is the warranty?

1 year against manufacturing problems.


----------

